# Garmin 1000 Edge



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

Who is using the Garmin 1000 Edge and how difficult to get this bad boy up and running on my bike?


----------



## Yes-you-Cannondale (Jul 8, 2014)

I've the Garmin Edge 1000 since one week know and can tell that it's not difficult to set it up. 

1. Place the sensors on there place
2. turn de Edge on
3. go to setup > sensors
4. the Edge will find them on it's own
5. confirm and that's it.

During the first ride it calibrates itself (wheelsize) 

For your profile select Male / female, age, weight etc. and that is it.

This is the first GPS for me and I'll love it including Garmin Connect etc.


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes-you-Cannondale said:


> I've the Garmin Edge 1000 since one week know and can tell that it's not difficult to set it up.
> 
> 1. Place the sensors on there place
> 2. turn de Edge on
> ...


Thanks alot as mine arrives this afternoon. This also will be my ver first bike garmin. I bought the bundled package from Amazon with free next day air shipping


----------



## Yes-you-Cannondale (Jul 8, 2014)

Good luck with it!! I'll think you love it!


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes-you-Cannondale said:


> Good luck with it!! I'll think you love it!


Any good youtube videos or tutorials on how to set up the heart rate monitor, speed and cadence etc..?


----------



## Yes-you-Cannondale (Jul 8, 2014)

The manual says it all


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes-you-Cannondale said:


> The manual says it all


HAH...Ok... RTFM is what i been told before..I just bought this and a GoPro Hero3+ Camera and both have manuals thick as a book...


----------



## Yes-you-Cannondale (Jul 8, 2014)

There is a quick manual


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

Took it out on its maiden voyage and even tho i have nothing to compare it to, i sure find it very very nice. Easy to setup and use so far..


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

There were a lot of Bluetooth issues before the software update, but I am very happy with my 1000. I like the larger screen size and wireless uploads. ;-)


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

I just got mine and have it reverse-mounted using Garmin's extended out-front bike mount so that the mount is clipped on the handlebar, but the end with quarter turn receptacle is hovering over the middle of the stem.

With it over the stem, visibility is not so great.

I tried using the quarter-mount directly on the stem, but with the silicone case, there isn't enough clearance with the back/head of the stem.

Anybody use the extended out-front bike mount so that it projects out front? Is there any downside to this, especially when you take a spill? 

I've had an iphone case on my handlebars where the phone did project out a bit in the front and did notice that the front of the phone does hit the dirt when you eat it. But the way these things are mounted, maybe it won't make much of a difference?

At anyrate, I also got the LazyBone: Stem Cap Mount for Garmin Edge, as my current mount seems to be a bit awkward (and also because they have it in orange to match my bike).


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

trmn8er said:


> There were a lot of Bluetooth issues before the software update, but I am very happy with my 1000. I like the larger screen size and wireless uploads. ;-)


My first foray into gps computers, and I have to say, it is pretty slick to check your stats on Strava right after you loaded up your bike and are about to drive! No connecting to a PC or anything! The tethering to my iPhone and automatic uploading to Strava is pretty cool.

As a Strava noob, I'm not sure if there's something missing, but I did notice that the calorie counts on Strava v. Garmin were different by 100+ calories (used a HR monitor).


----------



## jester6578 (Mar 15, 2010)

Pegleg81 said:


> At anyrate, I also got the LazyBone: Stem Cap Mount for Garmin Edge, as my current mount seems to be a bit awkward (and also because they have it in orange to match my bike).


How has the LazyBone been? I'm looking for a stem mount for a 50mm MTB stem (and have a 35mm bar). It's between this and a K-Edge.

Thanks!


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

jester6578 said:


> How has the LazyBone been? I'm looking for a stem mount for a 50mm MTB stem (and have a 35mm bar). It's between this and a K-Edge.
> 
> Thanks!


Soso for me. It's kinda short so you have time look down further to see your Garmin. Although I could see that since the Garmin is located closer to the stem, there would be far less effect on steering...but then again this might be one of those things that doesn't really make a difference in the trail.

I have a specialized stem that has a chain breaker tool under the stem cap and I can't seem to install the LazyBone and place the chainbreaker tool underneath. So the LB is on my backup bike.

I am however a tad bit worried about the durability of such bleeding edge technology, as the LB is made via 3D printing. Just a feeling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jester6578 (Mar 15, 2010)

Great, thanks!


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Considering a 1000 as a Christmas gift. But I'm concerned about the large physical size making the 1000 a bit too exposed and fragile for MTB'ing. Crashes happen. For those that own and use one for MTB'ing, is this a valid concern or a non-issue?

Thx.


----------



## jester6578 (Mar 15, 2010)

I love it for MTB - OSM base map shows a ton of trails and is great for exploring new areas/having the confidence to find your way home.

I ride with it, I've crashed with it, I'll continue to ride with it. I used the Garmin handlebar mount at first, which was nice because it rotated when knocked, but was exposed and not terribly stable. I just got a K-Edge stem mount and it's far more stable and protected. Haven't crashed on it yet though.

That all being said, my previous Edge 705 died during a race when I botched a line, it popped off, then someone stepped on it.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Moot point on the size concern. Had a couple get offs and it's no more fragile than any other unit as far as I've seen. Garmin mount offers good protection in that the device will come off as it should to help absorb shock. I have had three Garmin including the 1000 and I'm super happy with this unit.


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

Past season was first time with the Garmin 1000 and had, like others, a few get offs, but no high speed crashes. Looking back, I would still get it again and I have no concerns regarding its size and possibility of damaging it during a crash. I use it with the silicone rubber case, a screen protector, and use the garmin mount bar so that it is hovering over the stem. Not sure about mounting it so that it sticks out in front of the handlebars.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Pegleg81 said:


> Not sure about mounting it so that it sticks out in front of the handlebars.


That's a road thing that makes the screen easier to see while you're riding. I can't say I look at my computer screen much while riding my mtb. If I want to look at it, I stop riding.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## moxnix (Nov 19, 2011)

Is there a place to run a tether?


----------



## kf9yr (May 15, 2012)

moxnix said:


> Is there a place to run a tether?


Yes, I think the elastic tether is included. I loop the tether around my stem then put the Edge 1000 into the mount.


----------



## Ernest Becker (Dec 5, 2014)

How do users find this GPS for mapping? I want a GPS for only that purpose - nothing else. Just getting me out of the trail and back home. Off-road only.

Also, has anyone try Birds-Eye satellite images on it? Screen too small?


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

I have mine mounted this way, it's tethered to the handle bar. I tried mounting it so it's directly on top of the stem but I couldn't get the angle right without the top cap getting in the way. I also don't like the unit sticking out front. Although not centered, this gives me the best angle for visibility.


----------



## Ernest Becker (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you. On a scale of 1 to 10, how visible is the screen in direct sunlight?


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

Unfortunately, we have not had any real sunny days where I'm at since I bought it. I've only ridden with it 3 times the weather was gloomy. I imagine it won't be an issue since there's the auto brightness feature or you could manually set it. This is my first garmin/bike computer ever and I also mainly bought it for the purpose of finding my way out of unfamiliar trails. I ordered the micro SD for Washington and Oregon and can't wait to get it.


----------



## jester6578 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ernest Becker said:


> Thank you. On a scale of 1 to 10, how visible is the screen in direct sunlight?


Well enough for it to be functional. And it's fairly rare for it to be in direct sunlight.


----------



## Ernest Becker (Dec 5, 2014)

Many thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Ernest Becker said:


> Thank you. On a scale of 1 to 10, how visible is the screen in direct sunlight?


What is the baseline here? What do you consider a 10? What is a 1?

And frankly, the worst viewing conditions, IMO, for touchscreen devices are bright INdirect sun. I've had some devices that were absolutely impossible to see in those conditions. Direct sun is almost always better.


----------



## Cbopleasanthill (Aug 21, 2013)

With the 1000 is it possible to have the unit correct distance using a Garmin speed sensor? This is important where I mountain bike due to extensive tree cover and twisting single track. Does the 810 allow for distance correction from the speed sensor? Thanks!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Only old models would only use the sensor if signal was lost. All recent ones will use the sensor if it is there.


----------



## Cbopleasanthill (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks mate hawk.


----------

